# "Musical Masterpieces"



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I am not sure whether this should be here or in the publications section. I shall try here.

Does anyone know anything about the Musical Masterpieces series published by "impoline.com/classical"? They sound great but I wondered if anyone had more information about the company, if such a question is allowed. 

Thank you.


----------

